# fort pickens



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

Been fishing fort pickens on the bay side 2 times using pinfish on bobber and on bottom. Had line cut above short steel leader and 1 cut in half no other luck. Fished beach 1 day with cigar minnows and gotchas. Caught 1 Spanish and 1 lady fish. What are we doing wrong. I have heard bull reds and other big fish are there but we can't seem to get a bite. Any advice would b appreciated


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Are you using steel leader all the time?!?! My advice would be to ditch the steel leader is targeting fish other than sharks, kings or big spanish.

Use a 15lb mono leader. You may have to replace it after a Spanish or two, but you will get more bites. Also, use a circle hook which in many cases will hook the fish in the corner of the mouth avoiding any chance of a toothy critter biting through your mono leader.

If targeting bull reds, the pinfish will be a good bait but also ditch the "bobber." Use a Carolina rig or something similar that will keep the bait on the bottom. The fish are there, you just need to better your presentation. Good luck and be sure to post some pictures when you get them!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

low percentage technique you are using. 

if you want to catch fish on the surf in quantities use fleas and shrimp this time of year.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

I agree with Dad, Carolina rig with a mono leader and circle hooks. Use fresh bait. match the leader & hook size according to the species your targeting, and that should produce a few more bites over the steel set up's...Good Luck, Good Fishin and most of all have Fun!!


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

I want to thank you all for your help we will change are methods tommorrow. My son caught a huge Spanish today. We have used steel and bobbers so far we will try a Carolina this next trip without steel. Again thanks for the help and I will let you know the results. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## cobia (Jun 28, 2012)

Tried Carolina rig with but had no luck my boys used steel on the bottom and had there pinfish bit in half. Had great time trying. Thank for all the help maybe next trip hope you all catch the big one.


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

*ft pickins*

Go by Hot Spots Bait in Gulf Breese and talk to the guys there. They will tell you the best way to fish out there. I have had big blue crabs cut my pin fish in half.


----------

